# Manila's Supermoon 2014



## dolina (Jul 13, 2014)

Manila's Supermoon 2014 by alabang, on Flickr

This photo is dedicated to my now deceased mother. Wherever you may be I hope you and your Lola Solita are happy.


----------



## Click (Jul 13, 2014)

Excellent shot Paolo.


----------



## dolina (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks Click


----------



## verysimplejason (Jul 14, 2014)

dolina said:


> Manila's Supermoon 2014 by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> This photo is dedicated to my now deceased mother. Wherever you may be I hope you and your Lola Solita are happy.



Nice one Kabayan!


----------



## Menace (Jul 14, 2014)

dolina said:


> Manila's Supermoon 2014 by alabang, on Flickr
> 
> This photo is dedicated to my now deceased mother. Wherever you may be I hope you and your Lola Solita are happy.



Stunning


----------



## christinaroberts (Aug 2, 2014)

What an amazing shot!! I also want to capture similar one. Well done!


----------



## shumi31 (Aug 5, 2014)

Very very clear shot.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 5, 2014)

What lens and body did you use to capture this awesome supermoon?


----------



## Northstar (Aug 5, 2014)

Wonderful image of the moon! 

My condolences on your Mother.


----------



## dolina (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks jason menace roberts shumi febs northstar


----------



## rpt (Aug 6, 2014)

As always, Paolo's shots are great and there is always a commentary or informative paragraph that connects it all.

What did you shoot it with?


----------



## Northstar (Aug 6, 2014)

What does lola solita mean?


----------



## jarrieta (Aug 6, 2014)

Northstar said:


> What does lola solita mean?



If I may, Lola is Grandma in Filipino, he's referring to his grandma Solita.


----------



## dolina (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks rpt northstar and jarrieta

Setting: 1/400 f/8.0 800mm ISO 160 EOS 1D IV

It is actually my mother's grandmother who passed away in the mid-90s so I met her in my teens. Lovely lady, cemented me on my place in the world and gave me a context on who I am.


----------



## Menace (Aug 7, 2014)

dolina said:


> Thanks rpt northstar and jarrieta
> 
> Setting: 1/400 f/8.0 800mm ISO 160 EOS 1D IV
> 
> It is actually my mother's grandmother who passed away in the mid-90s so I met her in my teens. Lovely lady, cemented me on my place in the world and gave me a context on who I am.



Thanks


----------

